# what to feed my 3-1/2 month chihuahua



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

hi, im a first time dog owner, i got a chihuahua, and im feeding her purina puppy chow, because i didnt have another choice, the only "good" food that i can find in specialty shops around here are eukanuba and royal canin, the breeder recomended royal canin, as i live in puerto rico, so my options are limited.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The Royal Canin is better than Eukanuba in my opinion. Good luck with your pup. Sue


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

thats what i was thinking, thanks a lot!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

also i was thinking of making homemade raw food, can someone share easy recipes, like with chicken or ground beef, with vegetables rice oils and eggs?? something like that?
i was thinking, chicken breast with rice carrots egg, and a little vegetable oil??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

PR Punk Skater said:


> also i was thinking of making homemade raw food, can someone share easy recipes, like with chicken or ground beef, with vegetables rice oils and eggs?? something like that?
> i was thinking, chicken breast with rice carrots egg, and a little vegetable oil??


If you are interested in raw foods, they are fed like that - just raw meat, bones, and organs! Easy! If you are interested in home cooking, there are extra supplements to add as cooking depletes nutrients. (That's why the kibble you buy has the list of all those vitamins. They are added because the cooking depletes them). 

Oils are great for skin and coat. But do a fish oil instead of vegetable oil. Dogs are carnivores, they don't process plant oils like we do. Their systems are set up to handle meats. 

There is a nice raw section here under the nutrition tab where you can read lots of good information if you are interested in that route.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i found a site that ships to my area, can anyone recommend one of these foods?? i was thinking to buy wellness of taste of the wild , but wellness has a lot of "meals", so i don't know


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Dry | Small | X-Small | Puppy: Buy at Wag.com - Free Shipping
here is the link


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Blue buffalo is an excellent food, grain free if you can get it!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd check out the raw diet. I feed (and have fed for the last 12 plus years) all 5 of my dogs raw. They are very healthy with very few vet visits, and it is Very economical compared to the higher quality dog foods you are looking at. Good luck


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I would really try to stay away from the commercialized grocery store brands like IAMS and PURINA. Those are pretty processed and unhealthy for dogs, especially small chis. I recently got my first chi back in November and have been ready tons of helpful information. When I initially got my pup she was already eating "organix". She's 4 months now, I've kept her on that but I'm getting ready to begin looking into getting her slowly into blue buffalo or wellness. I don't feed raw, so these are dry foods.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't see any foods I like on the link you gave besides Ziwipeak.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd go with raw; or Taste of The Wild.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

For sure raw is #1. And once you get the hang of it you'll see it's not as messy or expensive as some people think.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> Blue buffalo is an excellent food, grain free if you can get it!


I agree blue buffalo or wellness. It's really all in your dogs preference too. She might not like these. There could be a debate all day about which food is best, or if raw is better. I think the grain free/corn free foods are awesome no matter which one you go with. Raw is also said to be very beneficial, but I couldn't tell you because I don't feed raw. Just do your research on them and make sure Tiny likes


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

If you do choose kibble (and you have been offered many good brands) be certain to add water. It will be easier to digest and easier on her kidneys.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> If you do choose kibble (and you have been offered many good brands) be certain to add water. It will be easier to digest and easier on her kidneys.


Wow, I never knew that! I wondered why some people added water to their dogs kibble. Now I know. Thanks!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm, I see some decent foods. I reccomend Eagle Pack, TOTW or Wellness.

The thing about meals is this:

Chicken = 80% water, 20% meat.
Chicken Meal = 80%(ish) meat, 20% water.

Meals = more meat, more meats= more protein.
Chihuahuas according to my Chihuahua book = dog with medium to high protein needs.

Apparently, you need to be good at math and common sense to be a dog owner.  Which I'm sure you have both, I just wanted to let you know that about meals, meals are good.


----------

